# replace cv boots?



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

just three or four days back the cv boots broke on my 92 sentra. i was wondering if i could replace just the boots with lots of grease since the cv crack is not more than 1 week old. 

also can some one explain in detail how to replace the cv boots? must i remove the entire cv rod or can i do it from the end easily,?

if you suggest that i replace the entire cv shaft, then can some1 explain the steps to be followed.

thank you
mk


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

One of my boots is bropken too...I bought a new boot for about $20 and it came witha pack of grease.

The guy told me all I had to do was cut off the old boot and wrap around the new one with the clamps it comes with....

Im doing it this weekand--Ill let Uknow the steps----oh BTW is yours making alot of clacking noise????


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*nop[e*

naw,

they just broke a few days ago . i noticed it when i do my weekly check up.

i saw lotsa posts telling me about split joints. i will go out today to all the auto parts stores to see if i can find one

also how do you plan to clean the old grease?

thanks
mkl


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: nop[e*



mk_sentra said:


> *naw,
> 
> they just broke a few days ago . i noticed it when i do my weekly check up.
> 
> ...


Dunno about the grease yet....

But wait so U have no noise at all....??? Mines are calcking like crazy!


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*just 1 week*

hi

i guess that its less than a week since the boot came apart so i still have plenty of time , mayb months for the clucking sound to come/ i bought a split quick boot at discount auto today for $20. i will get down to work on my car first thing tomorrow morning

thanks 
mk


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: nop[e*



MP2050 said:


> *Dunno about the grease yet....
> 
> But wait so U have no noise at all....??? Mines are calcking like crazy! *


if it's already 'calcking' (assuming you meant making noise) then you need more than a cv boot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: nop[e*



James said:


> *if it's already 'calcking' (assuming you meant making noise) then you need more than a cv boot. *


 Yeah, I was thinking that too. If you tear the CV boot, the grease in there starts to wash out and dirt comes in. If it's making noise, it's too late to make a simple repair on the boot, the damage to the joint has begun. I'm not sure what options there really are to fix it other than getting a new drive half axle. I heard you can get the entire half axle for like $70 at discount auto (after the core return charge).


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I put 25k miles on the right axle after the outer CV boot ruptured and it was still good when I replaced it. The thing went out west to the 2nd Convention, out east for the 4th Convention and saw three track events and numerous autocross events. The car was my daily driver, so it saw all kinds of crappy weather. Tough little mother of a joint.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

wonderful

i bought s split boot and installed it. within a week, it vanished, fell off the road. mayb i didnt tighten it much

i suck


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *I put 25k miles on the right axle after the outer CV boot ruptured and it was still good when I replaced it. The thing went out west to the 2nd Convention, out east for the 4th Convention and saw three track events and numerous autocross events. The car was my daily driver, so it saw all kinds of crappy weather. Tough little mother of a joint. *


when my passenger side cv cracked, i replaced it right away and within 6 months i had to replace the half shaft. my driver side is now crack and has been for 30,000 miles. no noises or anything. i guess its all just a case of luck. u never know what ur gonna get.

i hear that those easy fix boots dont last to long and that its a temporary fix until u can get the real thing. im talking about the ones that are split and lock together for easy install.


----------

